# Frontier Subwoofer



## kailuak1 (Nov 3, 2006)

new to the forum but feel like I’ve found a goldmine of information here. I’m not knowledgeable about car audio but my stock speakers sound like crap and I’m finally doing something about it. I drive a 2000 frontier se king cab and am putting in an alpine head unit and speakers in the doors but I don’t know where to find a 4” subwoofer to replace the factory one in the back of the cab. I’ve never seen one of these before and haven’t been able to find one online, though I probably don’t know where to look. I called a Nissan dealer and the best the parts department could do was quote me $275 for a replacement. I’m assuming that this replacement is for the whole box not just the subwoofer but that is irrelevant because I already know from experience the factory sub is not good enough. Does anyone know where I could find a 4” subwoofer to replace the factory one? Thanks in advance.

NOTE: Cross posting in Audio forum


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Go aftermarket if you want better low-end response. You will have to decide how much bass you want and how much space you are willing to give up. Then there is also how much you are willing to spend. Anyways, don't go with the factory 4". It's been my experience that with Nissan K/Cs you have to get a bit creative. Start with an online vendor like crutchfield to get an idea of what's out there and then give them a call and ask questions, the call and information is free. Have fun and good luck, Z


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Good luck getting a response in the audio forum. That place is a wasteland!

Sorry -- there really isn't such a thing as a 4" subwoofer in the aftermarket world (not that a 4" speaker could really be called a "subwoofer" anyway). Some of the more expensive speaker brands make a 4" mid-range bass driver, but it will be a 4-ohm speaker and will be quite pricey. Yours is likely 2-ohm (look at the back of the magnet to tell for sure), which means an aftermarket 4-ohm speaker would require twice the power.

Your best bet would probably be a small self-powered subwoofer. Kenwood makes one called the KSC-SW1 that will fit under the front passenger's seat. It's easy to wire in (no splicing needed -- only tapping existing speaker and power wires) and will put out more (& better sounding) bass than that stock speaker ever could.

Here's a link to a couple of good online stores that sell the KSC-SW1 for $150-$160:

Kenwood KSC-SW1 - 6-1/2" Powered Enclo...

Kenwood KSC-SW1 Enclosed Subwoofer

Kenwood KSC-SW1 Powered Enclosed Subwoofer

Crutchfield sells it for $250, so don't even try there. There are some reputable dealers who sell it on eBay, too -- just check their feedback good before you buy.

I've used the KSC-SW1 before I upgraded to a 10" component sub in my 2005 CC and I thought it worked well!


----------



## kailuak1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for the response and the info! I'll look into KSC-SW1, thanks for the links, above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## trickedoutpickup (Oct 27, 2005)

Try to check out a company called Fusion. They are really big in Europ and are just starting to come to the U.S. I work for an audio shop and that is the line we carry. I have not gotten to hear their subs but their highs are crazy loud. Also they are very nicely priced.


----------



## kailuak1 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm going with the Kenwood mentioned above but I also found these guys if anyone has similar space issues, their products look pretty good (prices about $250)

Subwoofer Enclosures > Car Sub Woofer Box - Sub Solutions


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

actually you can check these out, I have a friend that uses the Tang Band 6.5 woofers in his truck and it hits a lot harder than a regular 10" sub. BTW he has three mounted under the back seat.
for 4" subwoofer...
Parts Express:TANG BAND W4-992S 4" SHIELDED SUBWOOFER
runs at 50w RMS 100 watt max


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i would get 2 10's HYPE R's in a sealed box. port it if you want loud. seal it for sq.


----------

